# Kernel Trap 12 under FreeNAS 8.0.1 Release (FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p3) on HP DL320s



## brundle (Oct 22, 2011)

I am experiencing a Kernel Trap 12 under FreeNAS 8.0.1 Release on an HP DL320s storage server. This also happended during all Beta versions as well. I think this is more of a FreeBSD 8.x issue and not specific to FreeNAS but I was wondering if anybody could point me in the right direction. The hardware has HPs latest firmware installed.

The lockups are random - no apparent use pattern - though I have three of the exact same units and the one being used actively has this happen more often. Sometimes a day or two in a row, sometimes not for a week.

I set up a 16GB USB swap partition to dump the kernel trap info to but however it crashes is does not write anything so I cannot debug it.

Both screen caps show swi4:clock so it was looking like it my be Intel NIC driver related based on other searches and that I should try a different driver version. It looks like FreeNAS is using the latest driver however (7.2.3 I believe). I stoppped using the add-in Intel NIC and started only using the onboard Broadcom NICs. The other screen cap has "bge1" listed so maybe not Intel specific.

Any ideas where to look further for a "swi4:clock" issue or how to narrow things down further?

-b


----------



## brundle (Oct 22, 2011)

BTW this is FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p3 but it happened on 8.0 RELEASE as well.

-b


----------

